# tank falling apart!!!! help plz!



## baboo_jenge (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi guys,
I am in a desperate need of help. 
About a week ago i added couple of nice looking rocks in my tank that i got from a near by lake. 
And now all of a sudden all my plants are turning brown. 
Not only that, i got white algae growing all over my moss. It's very fine cotton-like white algae that spreads like wild fire. I cannot get rid of it physically since each strand is VERY thin and it just disappears into water once i scrap it off. 
In addition, I got brown stuffs growing at tip of varieties of moss like some parasite. I am guessing it is some kind of algae but I couldnt be sure. It looks as if it is part of moss.
Not to mention that all moss are turning brown/yellow from the tip.

I have been running this tank for 5 years now so please, do not tell me stuffs like maybe your nitrate is too high, or you should change your lighting..etc. 
It is obviously something that was carried in with the rocks. And i need a way to get rid of them. For some reason, my PH also has dropped. 

Should i do 7 day black out? It is all-moss tank so they should have no problem surviving. 

It is so disappointing to see everything melt away. I am doing water changes every 2 days but it is only getting worse. 
Should i get all the live stocks out from the tank and put them in dilute bleach solution? and start tank over? 

Please let me know what you guys think. I usually do not mind fighting with algae. But when my plants die, it hurts from inside, if you know what i mean.

Thanks guys


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I would just start all over. This seems like bad stuff, and I think you should take the moss out and trim it back and start over. And treat those rocks real good. Hopefully you can salvage those mosses and things will be alright.
Good Luck


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Did you take the rocks outs?


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

Always boil stuff you get from lakes, rivers, etc. It kills the critters that you don't want in your tank. Just keep in mind that there is always the possibility of odd things leeching into the water.


----------



## baboo_jenge (Apr 6, 2007)

so there is no cure?


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't think there is since this isn't really a simple algae problem. This is something from the outside and I don't think any conventional methods will fix it. You could try some excel, but you don't know if it will cause any other problems. If this happened to me I would definitely take the tank apart and redo, just because I wouldn't want the organisms to remain in the tank and come back later.

Also the rocks, I would boil them and then let them dry out real well in the sun. That way anything on it will die. Then I would scrub it and boil it again, just to make sure.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

baboo_jenge said:


> And now all of a sudden all my plants are turning brown.
> Not only that, i got white algae growing all over my moss. It's very fine cotton-like white algae that spreads like wild fire.


Thats probably not algae, its probably fungus. Its probably feeding on dead plant matter. Have you removed the rocks? If not your continuing to allow them to leech whatever it is that is killing your plants.

Take the rocks out and do a massive water change. Probably want to do a few over the next few days.


----------

